# Newbie Patio Furniture Build - Reclaimed



## JakeAnderton920 (Apr 17, 2013)

I am brand new to doing anything with wood, so please be kind . 

I was able to procure a bunch of scrap wood from a nearby job site. My goal is to re-use as much wood, on hand, as possible and to keep my costs down. Everything, except the 4x4 posts, was from the job site so far. The design so far is for the long portion of a sectional and still unsure if it will be painted or used with an exterior stain.


----------



## philipellis (Apr 16, 2013)

looks good. I made a few benches out of pallets. We painted the top, and stained the whole thing after the paint dried. We love them.


----------



## JakeAnderton920 (Apr 17, 2013)

Got the pallets broken down and then sawed to usable pieces. Finally, arrived with close to 380 linear feet of oak and pine 1x6's.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Right on bud it's cummin right along. You got more useable pallet wood than I normally do. The stuff I usually get is all warped and bowed.


----------



## JakeAnderton920 (Apr 17, 2013)

The pallets were very high quality, not the typical kind you see thrown out behind buildings. The vast majority of the wood will be used for a church activity.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*salvage*

Nice job on the reclaimed wood like the retro look some places it fits right on in with what you have. nice score on the rest of the wood and the use of it.

Jerry


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Your pallets look good and you have a lot of them. Like recycled wood, it costs less and even free. Looking forward to great projects made with pallets.


----------



## JakeAnderton920 (Apr 17, 2013)

Question for the experienced among you: when I set the boards across the top, is it best to pre-cut the boards to length or if they over hang off each end by an inch or so just screw them down and then take a circular saw and cut off all the ends in one fell swoop?

See the picture for what I mean by "set the boards across the top.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

One fell swoop, using a straight-edge. That way, you are sure to get a nice clean edge.


----------



## JakeAnderton920 (Apr 17, 2013)

Finally, had some time to work on the project. I was able to install 2x4 posts for the seat back supports.












Then I cut more of the 2x4s in half to use as cross supports in between the posts. I thought about keeping the 2x4s intact, but decided to make them into 2x2s to add a different look than the rest of the piece.












Still am going to add one more set of cross supports before I am satisfied with the seat back section.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Depends on how nice you want to get it. I'd probably cut them a little proud on an RAS or CMS and after fastening them, I'd run my router with a flush cut bit through there.

I would avoid the circular saw because I'd think you would be prone to hitting the "apron" for lack of better term.

Curtis


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

Really like to see the use of pallets in a project. Looks great.

http://reclaimedwoodblog.com/


----------



## JakeAnderton920 (Apr 17, 2013)

Added the seat sections this afternoon.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## JakeAnderton920 (Apr 17, 2013)

I finally finished the longer piece of my sectional and decided to do a patio table as well.











The table is recessed in the middle for flower planters. Or it can hold ice and beverages. Both are finished with the same Behr Natural transparent stain.











This is my first wood project and I used all reclaimed wood for pallets and the foot posts are all from the cull bin at Home Depot. I now realize the importance of a jointer to make perfectly sided boards! I just have to cough up the dough


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful job!

Its always a good thing to see someone reuse wood that otherwise would end up in the dump and create something as nice as this bench and table.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZS Woodworking (May 28, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

Well done!!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I admire the reuse of pallets like this, real nice work, :thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## maddog1949 (Oct 4, 2012)

very Nice work.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Very good work and use of reclaimed wood - nice job! Curious, though - do you have weep or drain holes in the drink recess area?


----------



## JakeAnderton920 (Apr 17, 2013)

difalkner said:


> Very good work and use of reclaimed wood - nice job! Curious, though - do you have weep or drain holes in the drink recess area?


Yes, there are many drain holes drilled in the area to prevent moisture buildup.


----------

